# Crabzilla!!!



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Run, run for your lives!

That, or get a lot of melted butter.










http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1250168/Biggest-crab-seen-Britain.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks tasty, but I agree with one of the commenters - long life to him


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Gives me the willies!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Ummm - looks already cooked.


I'll get the melted butter


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey, that's my brother ! We have the same last name


----------

